# If only one gun, what would it be?



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

I have thought about this quiet a bit, and it is hard to make a decision based on the many things that I use one for, or might need one for. I think for an all around gun I would go with a shotgun. My choice would be an 870 Remington. If I could get the shells, I could hunt most things that live around my house and would be good for preditors, good gun for protection and so on. It is not an easy decision because I love the bolt action .22, like the 513 Remingtons and the 541 HB Remington. Lots of good .22 rifles out there and cheap to shoot and a good shot can kill about anything in most cases with one. What would yours be, if ONLY ONE?


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I hate to keep sounding like a record player that keeps repeating itself over and over, but once again, it would be the .22/20 guage over&under that I've owned for 40 years now. It's killed every game animal and bird I've ever hunted plus it's usually the first gun I grab for home defense.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'd take the 22 myself


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Combination gun, 22 Hornet (or maybe a .223) over 12 gauge. I could kill anything with that combo.

In the Hornet I can load cast bullets at 1,400 to 1,800 fps for edible game up to turkeys. I can load Barnes X-Bullets that will penetrate both shoulders of a deer. 46gr Win HP at 2,600 for general purpose varmints (although that last load has killed a 200 pound boar, with a heart shot!).

The 12 ga would take care of all the swift moving stuff, or big game with slugs. Home defense with buckshot.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

a 12 ga , many of my relatives farmed their hole lives and had just a 12 ga , I have hunted deer with one for over 20 years they are very effective to a hundred yards on any game you can get that close to in NA with slugs ,and small game with shot , if they lack in anything it's inefficiency 

although i can certainly make an argument for a rifle especially one that can be loaded for a number of different things 

legality puts the shotgun ahead many birds and small game are not legal to hunt with a center fire rifle in many places deer also must be hunted with shotgun in many places


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

In my current location, if i had to keep only one, it would be Remington 870 in 12 ga. The versatility makes that decision easy. 
If I had to move around a good bit, probably a .22 due to carry weight of ammo. Maybe a pistol cal. lever action. Bit heavier on ammo but more effective on some targets.
A bit farther west, probably a .30-30. Flat, handles well, would take most game in lower 48.
In Alaska, i would opt for a .30-06 or .45-70 for the big boys in that country.
I don't have all of these, but if only one, would trade for more appropriate tool.
Ed


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

For several years now the only gun (rifle) I've used or needed on any sort of a regular basis is my Remington Mod 572 (a pump 22) and that's only been for protection of my garden and bird feeder(s). 
In turn, over the years my neighbor has relied on his 20 gauge shotgun, basicly for the same reasons.


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 26, 2012)

If limited to just one it would be my Remington 1100 12 gauge . It will do everything I need a gun to do ,with the correct ammo selection.


----------



## homstdr74 (Jul 4, 2011)

I've thought about this a great deal and I have to come down squarely in favor of a bolt-action .22. Yes there are deficiencies, but an experienced hunter can take down any game with a .22 and would do OK in most self-defense situations with the exception of a grizzly, of course.

I have always thought that for general use the rimfire .22 is the best. For one thing you can store and/or carry many more .22 rounds than you can 12 gauge shells. If "firepower" is a concern, buy a magazine-fed rifle and as many magazines as you might need. 

It's just my opinion, and yes I like my 12 gauge and my .223, but if it were only one? I'd choose my .22.


----------



## BACOG (May 17, 2012)

I will be the odd man out here. I would go for the Thompson Center Encore. You can have multiple barrels & it is still legally one gun. I have one of their pistols in .30/06.

You can get barrels in from the .17 HM2 up to some of the .50 cals. With one action you can have a .22, 12 ga, 20 ga, .223, 270, 375 H&H, .416 Rigby, & even muzzle loader barrel. 

The only thing I don't like about them is that they would leave a person weak on defense. If I lived in an area where defense was high on the list & I still had to hunt to feed my family I would opt for something like my Ithaca model 37 pump in 12 ga. It will slam fire straight from the factory. That is where you hold your finger on the trigger and jack the pump. It makes hitting multiple targets very easy & very quick.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

I would choose a Lever Action .22


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Savage model 24 combination. .22mag over 20ga. You can still find them sometimes but the going price is about $450 or so. This would be my ultimate survival gun.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> You can have multiple barrels & it is still *legally one gun*.


That doesn't quite fit the OP's scenario though.


> *legality* puts the shotgun ahead many birds and small game are not legal to hunt with a center fire rifle in many places deer also must be hunted with shotgun in many places


I figure if I'm limited to just ONE firearm, "legal" won't matter as much as "survival" 
I can carry couple of* thousand* rounds of 22 in the space required for about 100 shotgun shells


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

It would have to be my 870, it is versatile for small game, birds or deer.....


----------



## psegnatelli (Sep 12, 2012)

For some reason the first. That popped in my head is a 4in 357 revolver
With 38 rnl or wadcutters its pretty good with small game. 357s and hot 38s its good for defense. Hot 357s with the right bullet will do on deer sized game.
Plus its concealable and you can't lose the magazine


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

My first choice would be a combination gun with a .22LR over a 12 gauge, but I don't currently own one.

My second choice would be a Remington 870 12 gauge, which I do own.


----------



## HuskyBoris (Feb 14, 2013)

My Remington Sportmaster 512x,.22.,,it's reliable and accurate and in a survival situation it will kill anything I need to from squirrels to whitetail,although I am not in Grizzly country and if I were I may want a large bore sidearm to go with it,,I know ,,I know,,only 1 LOL


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I am not in* Grizzly* country


Shoot those through the eye


----------



## HuskyBoris (Feb 14, 2013)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Shoot those through the eye


I'd be to busy filling my shorts to aim that well


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HuskyBoris said:


> I'd be to busy filling my shorts to aim that well


That's why some Grizzly hunters go "commando"
(and don't wear high top boots unless they lace up TIGHT)


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I have got to agree with the 870. I've owned one for 45 years and taken birds and deer with it using the right load for the situation. 

For self defense it holds 5 shells and you can buy extenders to make the capacity higher. The rifle over shotgun set ups are single shots and the 1100 is max of 3 shells. In a home invasion I want lots of rounds without trying to reload. A solid hit with a 12 guage will stop someone even if you don't hit an immediatly leathal spot. It's very dependable and almost as fast as a semiauto.

I haven't had to defend the chickens yet but I felt pretty good holding the fully loaded 870 when I opened the front door and found a black bear 4 feet away from me. One shot into the ground scared him off and I still had 4 left if it didn't. Whether I could have got them off in the time it took him to cover the 4 feet is another question but I wouldn't have wanted less firepower. 

These older eyes can't see the open sights on a rifle very well any more but I can still shoot pretty good with a shotgun. I can shoot my scoped rifles well but don't want a scope in a close defense situation.


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

I'd take a Saiga 12 (that has been tuned).


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Squirt,,,,,plenty of available ammo!!!!


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm not playing the game right, but I can't imagine the situation that I'd only be able to have only one, legally or otherwise. I like the 94 Winchesters, but they're a bit light for some of the critters around here, though in 38-55 cal with handloads may be usable enough for a general purpose gun. They great for grouse and small game with loads from round balls at 22 power and noise levels up to full power though, when the caliber is enough for your neighborhood. Same for the 30-06 or 348, either of which would do for a most basic gun. I'm never far from a 44 or 45 pistol either, and a 22 pistol, though they're more for practice for me, I don't hunt much with them any more, using extra light rifle loads for the most part.

Never found much use for a shotgun in the west. Other than bird shooting on the wing, I could always do anything alse at least as well with a rifle or pistol as I could with a shotgun.

I can't realistically imagine myself with only one, but could get by fairly well with a 94 carbine, 71 rifle, scoped bolt gun in '06, 44 or 45 pistol, and 22 pistol. I'd be looking for others as finances permitted, but I'd be able to do most of the things I do with that group.


----------



## homstdr74 (Jul 4, 2011)

Another thing to keep in mind about "end-time survival" when it comes to weapons is the availability of ammunition. What calibers of ammunition are the most popular and thus the most plentiful (OK--maybe not right now when all the shelves are empty, but most of the time). That would be .223/5.56; 7.62x39; maybe 30.06; .22; and as for shotguns it would be 12 gauge (any length); and for handguns .40; .38; and 9mm.

Those are the calibers I would expect to be in existence for quite a while after any manufacture of them stopped, but in particular the .22, which is why I previously stated that I would opt for a bolt-action .22.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Center fire for sure for reloading. .357/.38 lever action rifle, I prefer Winchester carbine. Small enough to carry all the time, much better for hunting as a rifle, great self defense weapon. .45 was my go to but as I have gotten older and times have changed, a .38 is better today....James


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Bazooka:rock:


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I think that an a lot depends on the situation of having only one gun. I generally assume a survival, outdoor situation. Others assume a home protection situation. For home protection I'd go with 12ga. pumpgun.


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

I will just keep my 12 gauge Winchester Model 12. One of the best mass produced shotguns ever made. I've used mine hard for over 50 years and it's still in very good condition.


----------



## Rose_Thorn (Mar 29, 2008)

My S&W M&P 15-22 is my choice


----------



## montysky (Aug 21, 2006)

30-06 with a can of bear spray and pray. with the right round I should be able to take all Game. if things go right it should be enough gun up to Bison. would not be my first choice for Bison


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Thank God we live in America where we can have as many guns as we can afford. And if we can't afford a particular gun today, we can set a goal and earn enough to get it another day. We can have the right gun for each purpose and not have to compromise.

I'm not a fan of the "one gun" question because it requires a person to fit all of their needs into a firearm that can not meet them all. It also forces one to think like Joe Biden and I refuse to reduce my cognitive capacity to that of a jackass.:umno:


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

And an amen to that! I had noticed this post some time ago. just figured it was way to open for me! The only ones I could rule out were the shotguns, since as malamute mentioned, there is not a big demand for them in the west...I could still get by with one, and do well. Just wouldn't be my pick, cuz I love all of them!

Most of us can do many things with one, but it's a lot more fun to specialize!  Purty tough to shoot fast moving birds at short ranges and knock the head off of a prairie dog at 300 yards with the same firearm! 



diamondtim said:


> Thank God we live in America where we can have as many guns as we can afford. And if we can't afford a particular gun today, we can set a goal and earn enough to get it another day. We can have the right gun for each purpose and not have to compromise.
> 
> I'm not a fan of the "one gun" question because it requires a person to fit all of their needs into a firearm that can not meet them all. It also forces one to think like Joe Biden and I refuse to reduce my cognitive capacity to that of a jackass.:umno:


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

No disrespect toward the original OP, but I hate this question when it comes up in threads...First off, Why is there only one gun? It would be like me saying, You only get one tool in the house...which would it be? A hammer? a drill? Each firearm has a distinctive niche to fill at my place...some for home defense, some for concealed carry, some for hunting large game, some for plinking, some for small game, some as collector's items, etc. One cannot possibly do all. Nor should they be expected to do so. Then it seems like these questions always start talking about shooting a deer with a .22. Then people get offended, because someone's opinion is different. I haven't read the previous comments aside from the OP's. That's just my spin on it.


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Well that question I asked might be coming down the pike as we speak. LittleJO in Colorado, is going to have a tough time even owning one the way thing are going there. As for the others, the Government may say no one needs more than one gun at some point in our life. I pray that this never happens, but who knows? The reason for the question of only gun.


----------



## Fodderfeed (Feb 19, 2013)

A Tommy gun...why cus I can!


----------



## FloridaHillbill (Dec 5, 2012)

Like many have already mentioned, "why one gun?"

Finances? Start with a shotgun, and then save for the next. And after purchasing the second, start saving for the next. In my world (living in town, seldom hunting) a shotgun, pistol, .22 rifle, and a high powered rifle would be my minimum, and purchased in that order. My particulars would be an 870 in 20 gauge (so the wife and kids could use it too), a 10/22 would be next, then a KelTec PF9 9mm pistol (Again, so the wife and kids could use it), and finally a Savage 110 in .223. Each is a economic choice providing decent useful value vs cost. Remember this is a personal economic scenario.

Buggin out? A over/under in .22/20 is hard to beat...I'd opt for the 20 gauge for the slight weight savings on ammo.


End of times? Why not a black powder smooth bore flintlock? Eventually all ammo would run out, and with some training, blackpowder can be made, flint can be stockpiled or acquired, and it will take just about ANYTHING as a projectile - lead balls, small shot, rock salt, etc.

These are just my answers to some scenarios. "One gun" scenarios are much like "How to handle a zombie invasion" threads, fun to talk about, but mostly just wheel-spinning mental exercises. They also need to have a LOT more details as to the when, why, where, and how before you can get a decent answer, and then it is still down to the individual.


----------



## guitslo (Nov 14, 2012)

I have to agree with the why only one? I have thought about this a lot at times in the past. I have reasons for the 12 ga. pump, I have reasons for the .22, but would probable go with my 700 in 30-06 that I have owned for 35 years. I can re-load and load it for most applications. I can load it for deer and have the range to do the job, or I can load it down with a .30 cal. round ball and hunt smaller game such as squirrel or rabbit. And it has the oomph for defense. A person who is well experience with bolt can work it pretty darn fast.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Tikka T3 in 30-06...... Too many bears where I go. Moose and caribou will fall with this setup also. I can trap or snare the smaller mammals.


----------



## rickd203 (Sep 11, 2005)

It's like asking me if I was going to build a house but could only use one tool, which tool would I use! If I thought there was just one firearm that could be used in any situation, I would just own that one firearm. Instead, I have a variety of firearms. Even then there are times when I might not want to use any firearms at all. I might want to use traps and snares to control rodents and varmits. I would probably use my pellet gun against rats getting into the chicken feed. I might also use my hunting bow to bag a deer without attracting unwanted attention.


----------



## Catshooter (May 11, 2009)

For those who can't envision why a person would ever be limited to one I can easily think of two:

The government.

Personal finances.

Twice in my life I have been limited to one and both times it was clever financial decisions on my part. 

The first time I picked a full size 1911. The second I picked a Charter Arms Bulldog. The 1911 wasn't a choice as it was tough for me to conceal. The Charter worked much better for that.

For me, the single most important function a firearm can perform is that of defense. It is the first and foremost point of survival. Who cares if I have every prep item in the world if I get taken down due to not being armed when needed?

One can get clever and creative to solve many, many problems in life. But a defensive weapon is like a parachute: nothing else will do when that's the tool needed.


Cat


----------



## TommyDuke (Nov 18, 2012)

Another vote for a .22/20ga O/U. Either that or an M4(.223) with an M79 grenade launcher attached. :runforhills:


----------



## Habitant (Jul 21, 2010)

Well I hope to get my first gun this year, and I dont have a lot of money to throw around and so I might just have one gun for a while. I am strongly inclined to a shotgun as I think they would make a great home defense weapon, great for birds and in my area we can not hunt deer with a rifle, but can with shotgun and slug. But my other need for a weapon is to dispatch pigs and cattle for the home freezer. Last year I friend came over to dispatch my pigs with a 22 and that did a great job. Can shotgun and slug put a pig and steer down nicely without making a mess of things?

Thanks


----------



## paul98604 (Jun 16, 2012)

I personally (disclaimer here..personally...this does not mean that no one else has great opinions on this topic and obviously there are as many opinions as guns) :grouphug: LOL Anyway I think you need two guns. I would start with a 12 gauge shotgun. You can get slugs, kill birds, home defense, etc. Then the other gun would be a .22 magnum or even a .22 LR. With a .22 magnum you can take out pigs, cows, rabbits, etc. But I would start with a 12guage shotgun.


----------



## Pipe Dreaming (Aug 13, 2012)

If I was forced to only one gun in the gun safe - it'd have to be the Remington 1187. (with 2 barrels - slug/shotgun). You can hunt deer to rabbits to ducks to pheasants ect..


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

braggscowboy said:


> Well that question I asked might be coming down the pike as we speak. LittleJO in Colorado, is going to have a tough time even owning one the way thing are going there. As for the others, the Government may say no one needs more than one gun at some point in our life. I pray that this never happens, but who knows? The reason for the question of only gun.


It is very sad when your elected officials don't represent the populace or have any common sense. I sent emails and calls to all of them, and had many people tell me, who I would never have thought, do the same. No way did the gun control bunch represent represent constituents. It was for the most part along party lines but not totally.

I received canned emails from most, and some of the earlier emails from anti gun legislators actually had remarks like, it's time we got military style firearms out of the hands of the public, and these guns arent' used for hunting purposes! I fired back that they were morons if they thought this was a hunting issue. I don't suppose many emails are actually read, but I did receive personal replies from two progun representatives.

I recently sent emails to all, thanking the ones who stood up for our constitutional rights, as well as to the ones who didn't. The ones who didn't I wished them well as they will soon enter the working class. Told them I will vote against them, as well as campaign against them.

THe county sheriffs of Colorado had a very well written argument against these bills, and many county sheriffs have openly stated that they will not uphold these new laws.
.


Catshooter said:


> For me, the single most important function a firearm can perform is that of defense. It is the first and foremost point of survival. Who cares if I have every prep item in the world if I get taken down due to not being armed when needed?
> Cat


 Do believe I'd much rather have a rifle or shotgun in any defensive situation if I knew I needed that option. A handgun is good if you have your hands full or need to conceal. Sure would beat the hell out of a can of corn though!


----------



## fishtronics (Jan 19, 2012)

Did you know that you can get adapters to chamber .22 rifle and pistol bullets in a 12 GA shotgun? Look here:

http://www.gunadapters.com/categories/Shotgun-Adapters/12-gauge/

Using these adapters in a 12 GA shotgun you can chamber slugs that are among the most powerful rounds, as well as buckshot for the hard of seeing, .22 long rifle to collect dinner cheaply, or .38 Special, or even .44 magnum calibers. Plus they are cheap. You can afford to own several and that way you can use whatever ammo you can scrounge. 

I would pick a Remington 1100 auto-loading rifle, as it breaks down for cleaning without tools, runs in the worst conditions, and can carry enough shotgun shells to have back-up shots ready without thinking. I'd cut the barrel down to 18.25" to make it light but legal. That way the smooth bore will pass all loads and it will swing onto a target right away, yet can be concealed under a coat. You will not have to chase the adapter case for the .22s, as the action will not cycle, but a .44 magnum probably will eject the adapter, so buy a few extra...

Ready or Not!


----------



## davehoward (Oct 22, 2012)

.357 s.l.r.


----------



## MTplainsman (Oct 12, 2007)

I spent quite some time trying to decide on just one gun with just a single barrel. I still can't say for sure which one I would choose till I was actually up against that decision. I do have it down to two anyhow.

Out of all my shooters (I have waaay to many cause of my gun disease, lol!) I have it down to only two.

I dearly love all my bolt guns, and all my hunting styled guns for that matter, but if it come down to the line, this is what I go with...

Colt le6940 ar-15 with a halographic sight, laser/light, a one-point sling, and at least two to four thirty round clips. This gun shoots without flaw. When you switch off the halo sight, you can see the iron sights through window. This rig in .223, will accurately, within reason, take down most large and all smaller class critters. When you need to protect yourself or knock something down for the stew pot, I'd feel real good having this baby strung around my neck. If someone or some group ever tried to threaten my family or way of life, I'd have a lot more peace having this rig in my hands than a three or four round bolt gun! This rig will take abuse, weighs little, ammo is re-load able, and with the adjustable stock you or anyone in your family can make it fit just right in a hurry. This gun is a do-all, though I know not perfect, survival rig.

My other do-all survival, but probably not the equivalent my above gun??? Would be my Benelli M4 tactical with quick detach halographic sight, flashlight, shell holder off the receiver, and a one-point sling. This sweet setup is a monster! It's built like tank, eat every round you feed it, from 2.75 to 3" mags. It's never jammed on me yet, and the reviews from others is stunning. 12ga shells are cheap and easy to reload. With this nightmare, one could load it light for small animals or heavy shot for big critters. You don't have the long range of the .223 for sure, but you just have to close up more distance is all. Though it is tactical and has a pistol grip, you can still wing shoot with practice. If I were threaten by bears or humans, just the sight of the things would make one or the other think twice, lol! Though my does not have it currently, I would add an adjustable stock to this guy as well.

Kinda siding with the longer range AR though...


----------



## sbrogdon (Feb 20, 2011)

Tyusclan, good luck finding a .22 over 12 ga. The only combo gun Savage now makes is a .22 over .410. You can find some Russian imports but I don't think they have that combo. combo AM lucky to have a Savage 30-30 over 20 ga I bought decades ago. I Love it and it would be my "1gun battery" if I had to choose. 2 guns I'd add my .22' 3guns I'd add my....................


----------



## garbear (Jan 30, 2011)

I have many guns that can fill many rolls. I Have an HK G3 and building two AR15's. I carried the m16A2 in the Army. I have 3-4 shot guns and 22's. But here is my thinking. If I had only one gun it would be a flint lock smooth bore. Here is why. You can make your own holy black. Shot and ball can be cast. And a flint can be Knaped to work in a flint lock. The smooth bore can be loaded with shot or a patched round ball for big game. I own one smooth bore although it is a cap lock T/C renegade 56 smooth bore.

Garbear


----------



## sccoyt58 (Sep 28, 2011)

If for some strange circumstance I could only have one gun, it would have to be my best SKS or my Saiga Sporting Rifle (5.35x39mm) because both are dandy for home protection, varmint and small predator hunting and can take a deer within a 100 yards, the distance that most dear are taken east of the Mississippi. There are no bears to speak of in my woods. Also, I have the most ammo for these rifles. I would sorely miss my 30-30 lever guns however.


----------



## Sandes (Jul 30, 2012)

12ga stoeger coach


----------



## elbob (May 27, 2011)

For me it would definitely be the .22 but the 12 gauge wold be a close 2nd. Several times I have sat quietly in the woods and bag a limit of squirrels using .22 shorts.

There was a good series on a while ago on Discovery called Out Of The Wild: The Alaska Experiment. I was surprised because it was pretty much just an unscripted survivor show. Long story short, they didn't even see any big game, but lived on small rodents and birds. Its a good watch if you haven't seen it.

My family grew up in the mountains of western Virginia and at least as far back as my grandfather (early 1900's) no one could remember anyone in the family with anything other than a 12 gauge and a .22. Much of their meat was from hunting, primarily squirrels and rabbits and occasionally a deer or hog. Generally the 12 gauge was for when their eyesight begin to fail or if they just weren't proficient with the riffle, which is something that everyone should consider.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

sccoyt58 said:


> If for some strange circumstance I could only have one gun, it would have to be my best SKS or my Saiga Sporting Rifle (5.35x39mm) because both are dandy for home protection, varmint and small predator hunting and can take a deer within a 100 yards, the distance that most dear are taken east of the Mississippi. There are no bears to speak of in my woods. Also, I have the most ammo for these rifles. I would sorely miss my 30-30 lever guns however.


I'm with you... My SKS would be my choice for my only gun out of all I have... 

Easy to get ammo for, pretty accurate, high volume of spra.. er um fire.... not too big, not too small... Good all around gun, especially if you have a folder on it..


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

It would be a 67 winchester single shot .22...Minimum of care they last forever..A good one can be found for less than 200$..Ammo is very reasonable..Also you'll be amazed at how well you can shoot after a while when you just have the one gun to shoot..This is what I had for years in the country..
If i was in the city it would be a single shot or double barrel shot gun for defense..

:hijacked:Amazes me at how many try to hi jack a thread by asking their own questions {trying to change the thread)..to lazy to start their own thread I guess:shrug:


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

poorboy said:


> It would be a 67 winchester single shot .22..
> 
> ....Ammo is very reasonable..


You haven't tried to buy any .22 ammo lately have you?????


----------



## MTplainsman (Oct 12, 2007)

simi-steading said:


> You haven't tried to buy any .22 ammo lately have you?????


That's why I won't even concider a .22 for my "one gun"... Don't get me wrong, it's in my top favorites, but with the horrid prices right now and the fact that you can't reload, it doesn't seem to be a good contender this day and age. Three weeks ago I saw .22 bricks on a gun shop shelf with $55 price tags! Are you freakin kidding me? Too bad that such a cool caliber is suffering like this.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

I have thought about this for years ...... a single bullet for flying game is nearly impossible to do. Ducks, geese, grouse, doves, all edible, but impossible to hit flying unless you have a shotgun. Then there are the other edible critters that walk on land. A shotgun is good, but for deer sized game, you might want another option. A .22 is a good caliber, but not so good on things bigger than a bread box. Some animals take more oomph to take them down, and the .22 is a tad small. I've heard stories of people shooting deer in the head with a .22, but I wouldn't want to challenge myself I could do that 100% of the time. None of us are perfect shots and we all miss.
For one gun that might fit this bill would be one of the Savage 24's with the .357 barrel on top and the 20 gauge under. 

A .357 is no slouch for taking a deer. You can shoot a 170 grain hollowpoint in a .357 that is good on medium sized game. This same gun can shoot .38 low velocity loads for smaller quarry. Of course the .20 gauge is good for flying game, squirrels in tree tops and this gun can also shoot slugs. A .357/20 OU gun might be one of the best combination guns for survival uses. 
Just one mans Opinion ....
Ohio Rusty
Purveyor/Blacksmith of the
Ohio Frontier Forge


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> a single bullet for *flying game* is nearly impossible to do. Ducks, geese, grouse, doves, all edible, but impossible to hit flying unless you have a shotgun


It works great when they are sitting on the water or in a field or tree.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

simi-steading said:


> You haven't tried to buy any .22 ammo lately have you?????


Bought plenty when it was 11-12$ a bulk pak:thumb:
It has already started back down...was offered 550 bulk paks for 40$ ea. last Sat. at the gun show...just today seen ammo for 30$ for 500...amother offer of 40$ for a bulk pak...Chinamart is still getting some but they 15 people standing in line when the truck comes in and they buy it all up...it's not gonna stay crazy high fir ever..If it does the other ammo is gonna become even more unaffordable than .22..
'sides I rather have 10 shots for a dollar than 1.50-2.00$ for one shot like the centerfires...Makes me butt pucker to touch off my .45 Long Colt at over a buck a pop...:Bawling:


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Ohio Rusty said:


> I have thought about this for years ...... a single bullet for flying game is nearly impossible to do. Ducks, geese, grouse, doves, all edible, but impossible to hit flying unless you have a shotgun. Then there are the other edible critters that walk on land. A shotgun is good, but for deer sized game, you might want another option. A .22 is a good caliber, but not so good on things bigger than a bread box. Some animals take more oomph to take them down, and the .22 is a tad small. I've heard stories of people shooting deer in the head with a .22, but I wouldn't want to challenge myself I could do that 100% of the time. None of us are perfect shots and we all miss.
> For one gun that might fit this bill would be one of the Savage 24's with the .357 barrel on top and the 20 gauge under.
> 
> A .357 is no slouch for taking a deer. You can shoot a 170 grain hollowpoint in a .357 that is good on medium sized game. This same gun can shoot .38 low velocity loads for smaller quarry. Of course the .20 gauge is good for flying game, squirrels in tree tops and this gun can also shoot slugs. A .357/20 OU gun might be one of the best combination guns for survival uses.
> ...


The SHTF their won't be enough deer after the first year to worry about anyway..it's a pipe dream to think your firearm is going to be your main source of sustenance..If you don't have stored food or means of growing raising food ya ain't gonna make it onna average..sure you can try to take some one elses but people will band to gather and do away with those that expect to take everything from others..Gonna take a lot of sweat of the brow everyday growing food,raising animals and little firepower 
occasionally to take some squirrels or shoot a quails head off...During the great depression very few had hi-power guns..most often single shot .22's then repeaters, then shotguns...:indif:


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

My family live that time poor boy, that is my dad and his 13 siblings. They did in fact raise their own food and fished and hunted. But during the hard times other things would be necessary. As a kid I watched my oldest uncle do as he did during the depression. Took an old heavy door and put feed under the door and tie string to stick about 4" off the ground and hide in the corncrib and wait for certain birds to get under it and then pull the string and then clean and eat what he killed. I think, as I remember, meadowlarks and blackbirds. I would not want to eat them today, but he did.


----------



## EvoQ (Dec 23, 2012)

It would Most Definitely be the TC Contender. Which is both a Pistol and a Rifle and also a Shotgun. It has interchangeable barrels/grips/stocks to fulfill your every need. A Most Excellent Weapon !











http://www.tcarms.com/firearms/g2Contender.php


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

My AR-15


----------



## C_Brice (Oct 14, 2008)

My traditional answer is a 12ga pump. I have both an 870 and a 1300 and I'm fine with either. However I do prefer the way the Winchester handles and carries with the 22" vent rib barrel I have on it. 

But I live in open, flat, farm country, there are times when a shotgun just aint gonna cut. Top that off with the currently poor upland game hunting and my distaste for waterfowl and a medium centerfire CARBINE might make better sense. Load it with lightish loads for small game to coyote, keep a few heavy loads in my pocket for bigger critters should the need arise. Thinkin things like .357, .30-30, .243, .250-3000, .257 bob, 6.5 swede, etc etc.


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 26, 2012)

Same scenario here,shotgun does not always cut it. 6.5 Swede sees most of the work.


----------

